# Gorge diorama



## 71596 (Feb 12, 2021)

Still a work in progress


----------



## 71596 (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## 71596 (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## 71596 (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## Roy Merritt (10 mo ago)

Beautiful work. The rock slide was a great idea. I don't think I've ever seen one modeled before. A single track wandering along with the river through the mountain wilderness is just classic. I like the way it leaves it up the viewer's imagination to tell the story of this railroad through the mountains.


----------



## 71596 (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## 71596 (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## MohawkMike (Jan 29, 2018)

Extremely well done... !!!!!!


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Three incredibly realistic pieces of modelling work!!


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Your attention to detail is incredible! Truly you are an artist.


----------



## 71596 (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## 71596 (Feb 12, 2021)

Finished all the tree trunks. Going to add two figures taking a break with air compressor, tools and jack hammer.


----------



## 71596 (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

My jaw hit the floor when looking at the detail in your trees. They are as realistic as I've ever seen. Just amazing! The whole thing is the best!
👍 👏


----------



## 71596 (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## 71596 (Feb 12, 2021)

Made more sense to put a side dump gondola…


----------



## 71596 (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## 71596 (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## 71596 (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## 71596 (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## 71596 (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## JeffHurl (Apr 22, 2021)

I love the generator scene!


----------



## 71596 (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## JeffHurl (Apr 22, 2021)

I gotta ask.... Approximately how much $$ is put into a diorama like this? And what do you fabricate from scratch or kit-bash versus buy and weather? For example, the long-handle tools and gas can inside the shed... Did you buy those or make them?

The line from the Generator to the job-site... is that fabbed or did the generator come that way? The bucket on the steps... is that something purchased, or did you use a cap from a Chapstick or something else that you could repurpose?


----------



## 71596 (Feb 12, 2021)

I do not have a 3D printer. The tools are from a variety of vendors like Woodland Scenics, Preiser, some 3D printers on eBay, FSM and scale structures limited just to name a few. I just weather them up. As for the amount of money… it gets pricey but I enjoy doing the dioramas. I don’t keep track but I would have to say an easy thousand. That includes paint, plaster, molds, scenery, structures, freight cars etc… The line from the generator is a thin piece of flexible rubber I found on eBay. It was from Walthers and sold as an item used for power lines.


----------



## JeffHurl (Apr 22, 2021)

Thanks for that! Makes me feel a little better about not making my own stuff, lol. 

I have to admit, that I enjoy doing scenery probably more than running trains. Your attention to detail and your ability to detail are both inspiring to a newbie like me. Thanks for sharing your artistry..


----------



## Rxman (9 mo ago)

Just love the river. I favor the scenery over the operations part of hobby


----------



## 71596 (Feb 12, 2021)

I don’t worry about making my own items because there are plenty of companies doing it. I don’t reinvent the wheel.


----------



## 71596 (Feb 12, 2021)

Added more tie plates


----------



## 71596 (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## Grzldvt (Jan 6, 2014)

RE#1 said:


> View attachment 581151


Absolutely wonderful work. I love the water and the rock slide that is just so cool


----------



## JeffHurl (Apr 22, 2021)

JeffHurl said:


> I love the generator scene!


Hmm... ids that a generator or an air compressor? Doesn't matter, I just realized I may have made a bad assumption.

That water looks so real, I found myself looking from some native brown trout in it... sure looks like a great trout stream.


----------



## 71596 (Feb 12, 2021)

Air compressor


----------



## 71596 (Feb 12, 2021)

Waiting for Derrick crane to add on flat car.


----------



## 65446 (Sep 22, 2018)

Your work is AAA1 magnificent ! ( I'm too lazy to put a 'like' under every entry of yours. So this represents that ).


----------



## mustangcobra94 (Apr 28, 2014)

extremely nice indeed


----------



## JeffHurl (Apr 22, 2021)

The railroad company was lucky that landslide didn't damage the bridge.


----------



## 71596 (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## 71596 (Feb 12, 2021)

Making tarp to cover ties


----------



## 71596 (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## 71596 (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## 71596 (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## 71596 (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## 71596 (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## 71596 (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## 71596 (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## 71596 (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## 71596 (Feb 12, 2021)




----------

